# PE Breath Construction Review Materials... Any suggestions?



## mayliss (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello,

I am in the process of retaking my PE in April. ?

I am wondering if anybody has any recommendations on study materials for the construction breath part.

I only have Lindeburg CERM manual right now and a few additional study material from a review.

I need to get an additional reference for the test since what I curretly have was clearly not enough.

Any suggestions or ideas on this?

Thanks ?


----------



## cbazemore82 (Jan 31, 2012)

Mayliss

I was successfully in passing the PE Civil - Construction exam in Oct 2011, I recommend purchasing all the civil NCEES books (trans, geo, con, struct, water). For the morning breath construction portion, I recommen bringing a great scheduling book, a construction equipment and methods book and a concrete mixtures and properties books.

I also recommend you go to amazon.com and review some of the suggested books that amazon recommended with the CERM.

Good luck and don't give up.


----------



## lady_j (Feb 1, 2012)

Mayliss, I am in the same boat as you, I didn't have enough construction-type material to study off of the 1st time around. I picked up a book off of amazon (link below) by Rajakaske, which I find to be fairly good at providing examples and explainations. It's also inexpensive ($30)

http://www.amazon.com/Civil-Professional-Engineer-Construction-module/dp/0972865764/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1328124882&amp;sr=8-1-spell


----------



## lady_j (Feb 1, 2012)

I decided to get the Rajapaske book partially because I read this post:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=17846


----------



## geo pe (Feb 1, 2012)

I would suggest School of PE notes, NCEES 2011 sample questions and some online available practise problems based on my experience. Construction AM part is 50% theory too (materials etc) so make sure you read the options two or three times before selecting.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 1, 2012)

While I sucked at Structures and even Geo in the AM, for some reason I thought Construction was pretty straight forward. I think I recall a common sense quantity problem, a volume earthwork problem, a CPM problem and... that's all I can remember. Anyway, I think the CERM (and/or the All In One), should have everything you need (even the "Pre-Construction" 10th edition that I used). I don't believe that you have to buy additional materials beyond the CERM to pass the AM (this goes for all AM topics). Good luck.

*I. Construction *

A. Earthwork Construction and Layout 1. Excavation and embankment (cut and fill) 

2. Borrow pit volumes 

3. Site layout and control 

B. Estimating Quantities and Costs 1. Quantity take-off methods 

2. Cost estimating 

C. Scheduling 1. Construction sequencing 

2. Resource scheduling 

3. Time-cost trade-off 

D. Material Quality Control and Production 1. Material testing (e.g., concrete, soil, asphalt) 

E. Temporary Structures 1. Construction loads


----------



## mtryan (Feb 14, 2012)

I passed the Oct 2011 exam and I used the CERM and these:

NCEES PE Civil: Construction Sample Questions and Solutions

Civil PE Professional Engineer exam Construction module, Third Edition, Ruwan Rajapakse

Civil PE Construction Module Practice Problems [Paperback], Ruwan Rajapakse


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 14, 2012)

mtryan said:


> I passed the Oct 2011 exam and I used the CERM and these:
> 
> NCEES PE Civil: Construction Sample Questions and Solutions
> 
> ...


Those sound good for the Depth. However, she is only asking about the Breadth.


----------



## mayliss (Feb 14, 2012)

I will try the Ruwan book and see if it helps...Appreciate the feedback from all of you


----------



## HP Junkie (Feb 22, 2012)

I have the Ruwan Rajapakse books for sale, will be more than happy to provide a discount if you get both. I would also recommend the Uniform Traffic Control Devices (as required by the test), the Civil PE Sample Example and NCEES Sample Questions both have great practice problems..

http://engineerboard...7


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 23, 2012)

HP Junkie said:


> I have the Ruwan Rajapakse books for sale, will be more than happy to provide a discount if you get both. I would also recommend the Uniform Traffic Control Devices (as required by the test), the Civil PE Sample Example and NCEES Sample Questions both have great practice problems..
> 
> http://engineerboard...7



Again, she is only asking about the breadth. :shakehead:


----------



## HP Junkie (Feb 23, 2012)

ptatohed said:


> HP Junkie said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Ruwan Rajapakse books for sale, will be more than happy to provide a discount if you get both. I would also recommend the Uniform Traffic Control Devices (as required by the test), the Civil PE Sample Example and NCEES Sample Questions both have great practice problems..
> ...



She won't need the traffic manual in the AM but Ruwan books are pretty good for the morning. I'd say they're better suited for the morning than the afternoon due to their lack of difficulty, but thats me. :juggle:


----------

